# quel/quelle que soit X / quelque X que ce soit



## smila2

Bonjour, 

Corrigeant un texte, je me pose la question sur la tournure de phrase suivante: 

"*Quelque soit* la stratégie suivie, il sera essentiel de toujours prendre en considération..."

Personnellement, j'aurais utilisée "*Quelle que soit *la stratégie..." et un rapide coup d'oeil dans le Littré semble me donner raison... J'ai tout de même un doute. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner? 

Merci!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Ashel

à priori le "quelle" se rapporte à la stratégie, donc ca doit être "quelle"
d'autant plus qu'on peut dire "quelle qu'elle soit"


----------



## geostan

En effet, _quelle que_ est la bonne expression.  Il n'est pas difficile de les employer correctement. _Quel que_ s'emploie avec le verbe _être_, _quelque_ s'emploie avec un verbe transitif direct.

Quelle que soit la stratégie suivie,...
Quelque stratégie que vous employiez,...

Cheers!


----------



## BoigOGeni

effectivement; "quelle que" est correcte.


----------



## amthes

Bonjour,

Dans la proposition : "pour quelque cause que ce soit", l'orthographe est-il correcte ou doit-on plutôt écrire : "pour quelle que cause que ce soit" ?

Merci de votre retour !


----------



## hual

"pour quelque cause que ce soit", correct
"pour quelle que cause que ce soit" incorrect

Petite correction
l'orthographe est-*il *correcte...? l'orthographe est-elle correcte... ?


----------



## amthes

Merci !


Pourtant ne dit-on pas : "quelle cause que ce soit" ?
Ou encore "une cause quelle qu'elle soit" ?


----------



## Hatchet

amthes said:


> Pourtant ne dit-on pas : "quelle cause que ce soit" ?


 Même dans ce cas, la phrase serait donc :
 "pour quelle que cause que ce soit"

 et non
 "pour quelle que cause que ce soit"

 Cherchez à déterminer la situation grammaticale de ce que, et vous verrez qu'elle est assez délicate.


amthes said:


> Ou encore "une cause quelle qu'elle soit"  ?


----------



## Calamitintin

On dit en effet "une cause quelle qu'elle soit", mais hual a raison, c'est bien "pour quelque cause que ce soit".
Et on ne dit pas "quelle cause que ce soit".


----------



## Hatchet

Calamitintin said:


> Et on ne dit pas "quelle cause que ce soit".


 Et pourtant, j'écris cette expression ou cette tournure quasi-quotidiennement, ou du moins je la lis tous les jours plusieurs fois par jour: quelle au lieu de laquelle ou de quelque ou n'importe quelle ou même de "cette" 

 Mais je conviens qu'en bon français, cette tournure est probablement incorrecte.


----------



## CapnPrep

Hatchet said:


> Mais je conviens qu'en bon français, cette tournure [_quelle cause que ce soit_] est probablement incorrecte.


Elle est archaïque (Grevisse/Goosse §1149, b, 3º) et à éviter.


----------



## amthes

Alors, archaïque ou incorrecte ?


----------



## Hatchet

archaïque, si le Grevisse le dit

 Ce type de formulation traine tellement dans tous les textes que par mimétisme, tout le monde continue à l'employer.
 Mais en français ordinaire, je pense qu'il ne vaut mieux pas l'utiliser.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,



> Toute reproduction, par *quelque procédé** que ce soit*, est strictement interdite.


Est-ce qu'on peut remplacer l'expression mise en gras par : *quel que soit le procédé* ? Ça me paraît lourd mais est-ce que c'est correct ?

Merci.


----------



## madolo

Oui, c'est correct, la deuxième expression ne me semble pas plus lourde que le première.


----------



## Anne345

Vous ne pouvez pas conserver le "par" et il vaut mieux établir un lien avec "reproduction" 
Toute reproduction, *quel qu'en soit le procédé* , est strictement interdite. 
Toute reproduction, *quel que soit son procédé* , est strictement interdite


----------



## sidahmed

Et si j'écris : quel que soit le procédé, toute reproduction est strictement interdite ?

Et si je ne fais pas de lien avec "reproduction" : toute reproduction, quel que soit le procédé, est strictement interdite ?


----------



## istanza

Anne345 a raison... ne pas faire de lien avec "reproduction" est incorrect (bien qu'il s'agisse d'une tournure assez courante). 

Je conserverais tout de même la tournure de départ "par quelque procédé que ce soit"...


----------



## hikaru85

Bonjour,
je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire s'il faut écrire "*de quelque manière que ce soit*" ou "*de quelle que manière que ce soit*". Google me donne plus de résultats pour la première orthographe mais j'ai quand même un doute. 
Merci !


----------



## CapnPrep

Quand on l'utilise correctement, comme tu l'as fait, Google est très fiable. Devant le substantif, il faut écrire _quelque(s)_, en un mot.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien la première qui est correcte: _de quelque manière que ce soit_.


----------



## j-Adore

*quel que *soit le prix qu'on peut en tirer

*quelque *prix* qu*'on puisse en tirer


Bonjour. Ma question est, y a-t-il une nuance, une différence de niveau de langue, ou autre entre ces deux tournures, ou bien sont-elles parfaitement interchangeables ?


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble que la seconde formule est d'un niveau de langue nettement plus soutenu que la première. Encore plus soutenu, et légèrement archaïsant, serait "*quelque *prix* qu*'on en puisse tirer".


----------

